# FMA vs Other Weapon Styles



## Master of Blades (May 13, 2003)

What are the advantages/disadvantages that the FMA has over other Korean Blade styles or weapon arts on the whole?


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 13, 2003)

I must admit, I don't know of any Korean knife fighting arts.Could you name some for me??? I couldn't tell you really I don't go around challenging every different style of weapons fighters. I think it would be VERY dangerous to find out the answer for that question. Most Kali guys I know play for keeps, if you know what I mean.

                                                              Sincerely,
                                                                     KenpoDragon:asian: 


:samurai: :ninja: :duel: :sadsong: :angel:


----------

